# need to know composition of modern pressure treated wood



## phinds (Mar 1, 2018)

My brother just had a very severe pulmonary event (a trip to the emergency room then the ICU and then a few days later readmitted for further severe pulmonary complications) which he believes was caused by having not worn a mask when routing new pressure treated lumber. His wife would like to know what to tell the doctors about the chemical contents of the wood. I'll poke around the internet and see what I can find but thought someone here might already know.

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## gman2431 (Mar 1, 2018)

I would give them the MSDS sheets from the company

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## phinds (Mar 1, 2018)

Excellent. I didn't even know about those. Thanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431 (Mar 1, 2018)

phinds said:


> Excellent. I didn't even know about those. Thanks.



Hope everything pans out!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Mar 1, 2018)

You can go to wherever the wood was purchased and ask for the MSDS sheets. They are required to have them. They can make copies. Or call and ask what company's product it is and look online for the sheets.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## gman2431 (Mar 1, 2018)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> You can go to wherever the wood was purchased and ask for the MSDS sheets. They are required to have them. They can make copies. Or call and ask what company's product it is and look online for the sheets.



Yep very readily available as they should be! 

On a side note, for anyone reading this, your employer (at least in my state) is required to have them also, and available for you to look at. 

Hopefully this thread will help more than Paul, if someone didn't know this info. 

It could save your life! Some businesses are sketchy to say the least with some of the stuff they will expose you to...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (Mar 1, 2018)

Can’t verify the accuracy, it this came from a quick google search:


 

There’s a big deal on Wikipedia under ‘wood preservation’, but out of respect for Kevin, I’ll resist posting the link.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## phinds (Mar 1, 2018)

Thanks all for the help, guys.

Tim was seen by a team of docs today (cardio, infectious diseases, and lung) and the new pulmonary doc, who has some experience w/ these things apparently, says it's not all that important which chemical did the damage since he sees/understands the symptoms and knows how to treat the underlying cause (specific type of inflammation of lungs and surrounding tissue under the lungs). Mostly it's just a matter of time. Tim's still on oxygen, antibiotics, and one week on steroids, but should be out of the hospital tomorrow (with an oxygen tank for at least a few days) and then, absent any immediate complications, goes back in 4 weeks to see if any damage is permanent (chronic bronchitis). Doc says that having had a reaction to the wood dust means that he is now "allergic" and would have a similar reaction if exposed again. I guess this is the same as "sensitizer" exotics where if you have a bad reaction, there's a chance any subsequent one would be much worse.

The initial symptoms on Sunday looked like a heart attack, but that was because his lungs were so screwed up that his heart was trying to compensate and get enough oxygen to his body. Overall, a serious event, but all's well that ends well.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rocky1 (Mar 3, 2018)

For the record guys, there are different levels of pressure treating, and chemicals used in treatment do vary in the different levels. A piece treated for ground contact does not necessarily use the same chemicals as those used for above-ground treatment. While most above ground treatment methods now use ACQ Treatment, many of the ground contact and below ground treated lumber still uses CCA treatment. As well as varying degrees of treatment in each method. Recently ran into this with lumber that was used on runners under beehive pallets, that sit on the ground all the time, and while the lumber was supposedly ground contact rated, the rating for such wasn't high. They all rotted off the pallets in a couple years. Contacted a local pressure treating company and they explained all the details, and provided lumber that shouldn't rot in most of our lifetimes, sitting on the ground, using CCA treatment with extended treatment times. 

Bottom line is, not all pressure treated lumber is created equal. 

https://inspectapedia.com/BestPractices/Lumber_Preservatives.php

Reactions: Like 1


----------

